# Origins and Kiehl's @ Target



## Marisol (Mar 25, 2008)

I went to Target today and wandered in the beauty aisles (force of habit).

I saw that they had a small area of Origins and Kiehl's.

They had skin care, bath and body and hair care stuff.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 25, 2008)

i saw that too. i was acutally pretty suprised.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 25, 2008)

That's neat. I haven't been to Target in ages.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 25, 2008)

I went today but I didnt see any of that stuff




My targets suck!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 25, 2008)

Really?? Cool! I love Kiehl's! I'll have to check out my nearest Target.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 25, 2008)

i noticed that too and i was completely shocked.


----------

